
Google Wallet: Person To Person Money Transfers, Paypal-Style Money Storage - esolyt
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/10/08/google-wallets-next-big-features-person-to-person-money-transfers-and-paypal-style-money-storage/
======
bane
P2P money transfers could be a huge step towards a cashless society. It's
something that's just not really possible with other cashless systems (at
least not in as low friction a process as this).

